# Watch yourselves new usfs law



## Etoncathunter (Aug 15, 2021)

In case anyone over looked the changes this year.  On USFS land they upped the distance from the road to 150 yds  instead on the standard 50. I know we all typically hunt much further out than that,  but where you're vulnerable is when you're leaving and coming back to your truck.  Make sure you're outside that 150 yds before you load/ unload.


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss (Aug 15, 2021)

Sounds like it's now illegal to hunt on most of the wildlife openings...


----------



## antharper (Aug 15, 2021)

That’s getting a little carried away !


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2021)

Good on you to mention this!


----------



## Rabun (Aug 16, 2021)

So this is posted under WMA section so I am to assume this only applies to USFS lands inside WMA’s and not the national forest land outside of WMA’s?


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss (Aug 16, 2021)

Rabun said:


> So this is posted under WMA section so I am to assume this only applies to USFS lands inside WMA’s and not the national forest land outside of WMA’s?


Good question!


----------



## Beagler (Aug 16, 2021)

As for hunting on all USFS land this is what it says on forest property rules.
hunt?
You must be 150 yards off of roads, designated trails and boundaries. Similar to designated trails because the lake can potentially be occupied at any time, you must be 150 yds. from the lakeshore.
How far off the road do you have to be to hunt?
You must be 150 yards off of roads, designated trails and boundaries.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 16, 2021)

Rabun said:


> So this is posted under WMA section so I am to assume this only applies to USFS lands inside WMA’s and not the national forest land outside of WMA’s?


I would guess. You can stand in the middle of most FS roads here and shoot.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Aug 16, 2021)

This oughta work real well in the oconee NF. Who are the pencil pushing dweebs writing these laws?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 16, 2021)

Tio Hey Seuss said:


> Sounds like it's now illegal to hunt on most of the wildlife openings...



I can think of several on Coopers Creek that this would render off limits.


----------



## CornStalker (Aug 17, 2021)

150 yards seems really excessive. I suspect this rule changed because of encounters between hikers/campers and hunters. In the winter, you can easily see a hunter 50 yards away (if he’s wearing orange). I doubt there have been many, if any, accidents—-just interactions. Unfortunately, this rule removes hundreds or even thousands of acres from are huntable areas. Would love to see that calculation….


----------



## Thunder Head (Aug 17, 2021)

The 4 main food plots on currahee mountain road (lake Russell WMA) are now non-huntable according to that.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Aug 17, 2021)

Here's what I posted in a similar thread in the deer forum:

So apparently this has been a USFS regulation for quite some time but was never enforced. USFS LE requested that we add it to the regulation book this year. It's not the answer I wanted to hear either.

Here is the rule on their website. I'm assuming they deem an open road to be an "occupied area".

https://www.fs.usda.gov/visit/know-before-you-go/shooting


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 17, 2021)

Thunder Head said:


> The 4 main food plots on currahee mountain road (lake Russell WMA) are now non-huntable according to that.


Every food plot I've ever seen on a WMA is already un-huntable due to it being surrounded by people every day.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 17, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Every food plot I've ever seen on a WMA is already un-huntable due to it being surrounded by people every day.


Food plots serve a valuable purpose of soaking up lazy bodies and keeping the pressure and human scent focused away from the guys that actually hunt.


----------



## splatek (Aug 17, 2021)

There are a few I know that have become jeep recreational area, illegally of course. 

But they do serve a purpose for older or disabled hunters and I know at least one plot on Chattahoochee wma that seems to always produce decent animals


----------



## TylerC (Aug 17, 2021)

New to hunting in Georgia, so no ditch hunting here. I have to wait until I am 50 yards away from my vehicle/road to load my firearm? 

So if a WMA and National Forest overlap each other which rule applies?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Aug 17, 2021)

TylerC said:


> New to hunting in Georgia, so no ditch hunting here. I have to wait until I am 50 yards away from my vehicle/road to load my firearm?
> 
> So if a WMA and National Forest overlap each other which rule applies?


If the WMA is on NF, the the NF rule applies.


----------



## Para Bellum (Aug 26, 2021)

I don’t think it’s the end goal but the new and stricter regs will turn folks to other hobbies so if you want to end hunting and fishing just keep it up.


----------



## chiefbaron (Sep 8, 2021)

It seems that DNR has combined two different USNF shooting rules into one.  On USNF lands, you can’t shoot across a road *OR* within 150 yards of occupied area. The USNF makes no metion of 150 yards of a road.  All it takes is for DNR to make a correction to the DNR e-regulations to match the USNF rules.

https://www.fs.usda.gov/visit/know-before-you-go/shooting 

In or within 150 yards from a residence, building, campsite, developed recreation area or occupied area.
Across or on a national forest or grassland road or body of water.


----------



## Rabun (Sep 9, 2021)

I’m still confused on what is considered an occupied area or a national forest service road. Is a gated or bermed/closed road considered occupied and does the 150 rule apply to those?  How about old logging roads?


----------



## ddd-shooter (Sep 9, 2021)

Rabun said:


> I’m still confused on what is considered an occupied area or a national forest service road. Is a gated or bermed/closed road considered occupied and does the 150 rule apply to those?  How about old logging roads?


Gated roads are not roads.
Old logging roads are not roads.
The FS rule shouldn't pertain to roads, just occupied areas.
@C.Killmaster any luck in clearing up the road distance discrepancy?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Sep 9, 2021)

ddd-shooter said:


> Gated roads are not roads.
> Old logging roads are not roads.
> The FS rule shouldn't pertain to roads, just occupied areas.
> @C.Killmaster any luck in clearing up the road distance discrepancy?



Still trying to go through the proper channels to clear it up.  I have heard indirectly that one USFS LE said that the 150 yards doesn't apply to roads, just the state law of 50 yards and not shooting across a road.  The 150 yards is from a developed area, building/dwelling, campsite, or occupied area.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Sep 9, 2021)

C.Killmaster said:


> Still trying to go through the proper channels to clear it up.  I have heard indirectly that one USFS LE said that the 150 yards doesn't apply to roads, just the state law of 50 yards and not shooting across a road.  The 150 yards is from a developed area, building/dwelling, campsite, or occupied area.


Thanks for trying to clear it up. Good luck with the feds.


----------



## Rabun (Sep 9, 2021)

We’re getting there...I think. Thank you for your assistance/persistence Mr K!


----------



## livinoutdoors (Sep 10, 2021)

Yes thanks for looking at this @C.Killmaster 
This law would make places like lake russell wma almost unhuntable in large sections.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Sep 19, 2021)

@C.Killmaster you ever hear back from the feds on this?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Sep 19, 2021)

Etoncathunter said:


> @C.Killmaster you ever hear back from the feds on this?



Yes!  It's 50 yards like any other WMA.  It's corrected in the PDF version online at the link below and working on getting it corrected on other parts of the website.  The language on pages 68 and 69 under the forest lands outside WMAs was always correct.

Prohibited:
"Hunting within 50 yards of any road opened for vehicular access (possession of a loaded firearm within 50 yards of a road opened for vehicular access is considered hunting). See pages 68 and 69 for National Forests."

Page 68/69 states you cannot shoot on or across a USFS road and the 150 yard rule that applies to dwellings and such.

https://www.eregulations.com/assets/docs/guides/21GAHD.pdf


----------



## Etoncathunter (Sep 19, 2021)

Awesome  thank you.


----------



## splatek (Sep 19, 2021)

@C.Killmaster  You’re the best
Thanks


----------



## Yellowgater (Sep 19, 2021)

Tio Hey Seuss said:


> Sounds like it's now illegal to hunt on most of the wildlife openings...


Usually the plots are behind gates. I know on WMA’s as long as you’re behind the gate 50yds you can shoot on the road.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Sep 19, 2021)

Good deal! Thanks for looking into this!


----------

